# BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello dear fellas...
I have a stock golf 1.8t and i want to upgrade it, so it have more power, so here the questions:
how far can it goes with a big turbo kit or other upgrade without breaking my engine at the first run?
Which turbo kit do you recommend?
Does the turbo kit comes with all the parts that i need (turbo, pipes, intercooler, is there any complete kit????? )
Which other parts do i need to upgrade?
Is out there something plug&play
Thanks for being an important part of my project.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (cesarel)*

Read the posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lots of great info here.....
You should check the facts at the top of the forum.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

~300 for stock rods which depends on the torque spike. I just ordered t3s60 from pagparts.com and got the stage III wheel to smooth out the torque spike so i wont break rods >_<


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

once you get to 300 wtq you are playing with fire
its all about the tq, if you keep it below 300 most have had luck with it


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

(tahnks to all for the help)
Could you be so kind to publish here the exact part that you bought for your car? 
Also, do you have a big intercooler, which software? etc. some pics would be great, me and other readers will appreciate your contribution! 
THANKS AGAIN.










_Modified by cesarel at 1:46 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## chody19 (Aug 25, 2009)

ya i diff am doing same thing want to get a good set up. Would the kits that saay 350 to the fly wheels to much for stoke or we good


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (chody19)*

It would be great to have something like a list of parts and links of the part to buy, ... from the people that already did their setup on their cars... come on guys share your wisdom!! 










_Modified by cesarel at 6:46 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (cesarel)*

SOME LINKS (URL)
http://www.turbo-kits.com/18t_turbo_kits.html
http://www.aptuning.net/Turbo_...1.htm


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

This is what i am waiting for to come in
http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=585


----------



## Kubelwagen17 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

i got a kit for you every bot will come with it. just search my posts


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Im at that now with all the bolt on's and a REVO tune. Tq is like 289 give or taek to the wheels.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

talk to clay @ ctsturbo


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (cesarel)*

there are complete kits where you start with the base (ex 180 bhp awp) buy a complete kit (www.pagparts.com) and when your done putting it on you have at least doubled your whp. make sure you have decently deep pockets. call arnold at pagparts, i have been dealing with him for a while now and hes a great guy with great products.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (GLI_jetta)*

I did a t3t4 turbo swap thinking it wasnt that big of a turbo... well it was one month and snap.. went my rod.







so i looked into it i found depending on the power you want its best to replace the rods injectors and fuel pump and get a program on your ECU.. i would go with APR or Unitronic.. but apr wont sell you a program bigger than a ko4 unless you buy their kit... and you will also need a FMIC.. i have an extra core if you want it ben trying to sell it but noone wants it so here it goes....FREE FMIC core!!!


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We are releasing a BT kit. I have a few more things to get figured out as far as coolant and oil lines are concerned but we are doing a full build on a customers car come next month, which I will post. Our full STG 4 kit will come with Turbo kit, 3in. exhaust, 2.5in piping FMIC, Fueling kit for 630cc or 830cc injectors w/ Unitronic software and only GT series turbos. We will also offer a a STG 5 kit to also include forged internal and every thing you need to make the car safe but dependable. You can go and piece together a kit but you can run into fitment issues all over the place.
Do a ton of searching of all kinds of different vendors and then search customer satisfaction on said kits. Look at longevity and driveability concerns too. If you are looking to throw on a kit and just drive it then the APR STG 3+ kit is a good one to choose. STAY AWAY FROM THE 50 Trim nightmare!!!!










_Modified by SMS Performance at 8:23 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (GLI_jetta)*

UMMM lets see whats clay have to say...


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (GLI_jetta)*

Thanks for the info i was just looking at that website, and they have diffrent brands and models of turbo kits.
Which intercooler do you have on your car?


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_there are complete kits where you start with the base (ex 180 bhp awp) buy a complete kit (www.pagparts.com) and when your done putting it on you have at least doubled your whp. make sure you have decently deep pockets. call arnold at pagparts, i have been dealing with him for a while now and hes a great guy with great products.


Thanks for the info i was just looking at that website http://www.pagparts.com, and they have diffrent brands and models of turbo kits.
Which intercooler do you have on your car?
Would you be so kind to write more info Please,
Also some pictures of your setup


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_This is what i am waiting for to come in
http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=585

I saw that kit exactly, do you have a big intercooler? 
Do you know if you need to modify the ECU software?
Do you know if the turbo kit comes with the software?
Thanks...


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_I did a t3t4 turbo swap thinking it wasnt that big of a turbo... well it was one month and snap.. went my rod.







so i looked into it i found depending on the power you want its best to replace the rods injectors and fuel pump and get a program on your ECU.. i would go with APR or Unitronic.. but apr wont sell you a program bigger than a ko4 unless you buy their kit... and you will also need a FMIC.. i have an extra core if you want it ben trying to sell it but noone wants it so here it goes....FREE FMIC core!!!

wow!! sorry to hear that, what happened with your car? you still have it?
and thanks for the FMIC, at the end of this post i will start other with all the conclussion and make a list of alll the parts, and will see if the FMIC gets in, thans again for your share. PS. Share your pics.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_We are releasing a BT kit. I have a few more things to get figured out as far as coolant and oil lines are concerned but we are doing a full build on a customers car come next month, which I will post. Our full STG 4 kit will come with Turbo kit, 3in. exhaust, 2.5in piping FMIC, Fueling kit for 630cc or 830cc injectors w/ Unitronic software and only GT series turbos. We will also offer a a STG 5 kit to also include forged internal and every thing you need to make the car safe but dependable. You can go and piece together a kit but you can run into fitment issues all over the place.
Do a ton of searching of all kinds of different vendors and then search customer satisfaction on said kits. Look at longevity and driveability concerns too. If you are looking to throw on a kit and just drive it then the APR STG 3+ kit is a good one to choose. STAY AWAY FROM THE 50 Trim nightmare!!!!









_Modified by SMS Performance at 8:23 AM 8-27-2009_

What about the 60 trim ... like this one....
http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=585


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cesarel* »_
What about the 60 trim ... like this one....
http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=585



I personally haven't heard anything on the 60trim, BUT, I (me personally) wont use a T-series turbo. Another thing is if your looking into not spending any money then this kit (I guess) would be OK. BUT you lock yourself into a internally gated setup. if you ever wanted to go externally gated then you would have to change your manifold among other things.
Now I have heard good things about these kits. MY kit is geared more towards the hardcore enthusiast that wants and tubular turbo manifold ect ect ect....


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

he could get the pagparts kit with external wastegate and then switch out turbos down the road. That is what i did


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
MY kit is geared more towards the hardcore enthusiast that wants and tubular turbo manifold ect ect ect.... 

I know you said its still incomplete and would post on the build next month but could you provide any info you have now. Looking for a parts list basically of what type of hardware would be included. Any random pics of said tub manny and/or any thing else kit related? What kind of ball park price range will Stage 4 be doing for? Thanks S


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
I personally haven't heard anything on the 60trim, BUT, I (me personally) wont use a T-series turbo. Another thing is if your looking into not spending any money then this kit (I guess) would be OK. BUT you lock yourself into a internally gated setup. if you ever wanted to go externally gated then you would have to change your manifold among other things.
Now I have heard good things about these kits. MY kit is geared more towards the hardcore enthusiast that wants and tubular turbo manifold ect ect ect.... 

Got it, i think i want to upgrade my stock to about 280hp or 300hp...
why...
1) It will be my first really fast car, i dont want to get killed.
2) Im getting to know more about this big turbo stuff
3) I just want to go for a start from stock to a bit bigger
4) For sure the money its important dont want to spend 10K in my 6k car if you know what i mean. 
Because i wanted to change my 1.8 for an R32 but i love my car, and i want to know what my 1.8 engine is capable of. But im SEEKING for a turbo kit with no in-engine changes or upgrades. (pistons, etc) So if im going from stock to a bit bigger i dont want to blow my stock engine in the first acceleration jeje. 
If this upgrade works fine, ill start to think changing to a bigger turbo or a bigger engine.


_Modified by cesarel at 9:17 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

everybody! please post pics i know its more work but... come on! please please


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_
I know you said its still incomplete and would post on the build next month but could you provide any info you have now. Looking for a parts list basically of what type of hardware would be included. Any random pics of said tub manny and/or any thing else kit related? What kind of ball park price range will Stage 4 be doing for? Thanks S


You have a PM


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (cesarel)*

1.8T's can make some power... if you have lot's of money.. please please never buy an ebay kit either... i know it seems so affordable but youll feel like an idiot when it breaks on the first run. as for wanting to make 350-380 WHP without changin your rods.. you cant have one without the other.. TRUST ME ben there done that







building your motor is not that hard.. takes maybe 3 full days of work and some money.. IE rod's are amazing and crazy easy to install. talk to the guys at SMS i went with there T3T4 external wastegated turbo with IE rods, and cat cams, and unitronic 630cc file, forge FMIC, and snow performance Water meth kit from NGP. and i make 380 WHP all day and thats plenty of fast. now i want more








hope this helps... remember say no to ebay kits, say no to nos, say yes to rod's and say no to crack!!


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_1.8T's can make some power... if you have lot's of money.. please please never buy an ebay kit either... i know it seems so affordable but youll feel like an idiot when it breaks on the first run. as for wanting to make 350-380 WHP without changin your rods.. you cant have one without the other.. TRUST ME ben there done that







building your motor is not that hard.. takes maybe 3 full days of work and some money.. IE rod's are amazing and crazy easy to install. talk to the guys at SMS i went with there T3T4 external wastegated turbo with IE rods, and cat cams, and unitronic 630cc file, forge FMIC, and snow performance Water meth kit from NGP. and i make 380 WHP all day and thats plenty of fast. now i want more







hope this helps... remember say no to ebay kits, say no to nos, say yes to rod's and say no to crack!!


I know, i saw the ebay turbo kit, no way!, would you be so kind of posting the links of the parts you got for your car please.
I want to get to the 300hp, i was reading everywere that can be done with your stock engine, for sure because of the money i dont want to change the rods, but maybe looking at the end could be the best thing to do. so please post the links of the parts so we all can be more sure of what isit that we need. THANKS.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (cesarel)*

pm'd


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*

http://www.intengineering.com/....html
great rods.. i know you dont want to do it but better be safe than sorry.. a T3T4 turbo will but you well in the 300 range... all you should need is the exhaust manifold wastegate 38mm, oil lines,FMIC, injectors, fuel pump, and software. http://www.intengineering.com/....html
best price for 630cc injectors. hope this helps i can help you with rod's 
pm me if your interested


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*

I dont know how serious you are about you upgrade.. but here is what i can offer you. i can get you the same turbo set up as me T3T4 50trim 63.ar, T3 manifold, 38mm wastegate, oil lines, 3'' downpipe, and i can Give you a free FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER core. all for 600$.. sounds crappy or unreal i know. i grew up in indianapolis indiana.. well theres a tunner shop called EMUSA they build their own turbos and manifolds. they asked me to try one for free same turbo i have had in for almost 2 years. the same turbo that snapped my rod before the turbo went out..lol mine makes 380WHP on 93 unitronic 630cc. and 412ish when water meth is on. as for the rods.. well i have 2 AWP motors at my local shop one that im building better and one stock. i could put rods in it for you and you can swich me blocks.. just something to look into. also have 2 ko3s's that id give away and one ko4.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_I dont know how serious you are about you upgrade.. but here is what i can offer you. i can get you the same turbo set up as me T3T4 50trim 63.ar, T3 manifold, 38mm wastegate, oil lines, 3'' downpipe, and i can Give you a free FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER core. all for 600$.. sounds crappy or unreal i know. i grew up in indianapolis indiana.. well theres a tunner shop called EMUSA they build their own turbos and manifolds. they asked me to try one for free same turbo i have had in for almost 2 years. the same turbo that snapped my rod before the turbo went out..lol mine makes 380WHP on 93 unitronic 630cc. and 412ish when water meth is on. as for the rods.. well i have 2 AWP motors at my local shop one that im building better and one stock. i could put rods in it for you and you can swich me blocks.. just something to look into. also have 2 ko3s's that id give away and one ko4.


Nice offer, and as you said hard to belive, but lets give it a try, i dont think its what i want but maybe some other dude here could be intrested... also maybe you could post some pictres here, as i said before ill make a complete post later with all the important info in this post.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (cesarel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cesarel* »_

Nice offer, and as you said hard to belive, but lets give it a try, i dont think its what i want but maybe some other dude here could be intrested... also maybe you could post some pictres here, as i said before ill make a complete post later with all the important info in this post.

lol, you're gonna end up buying 2 kits and waste money.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
lol, you're gonna end up buying 2 kits and waste money.

i know thas why im doing my homework


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_I dont know how serious you are about you upgrade.. but here is what i can offer you. i can get you the same turbo set up as me T3T4 50trim 63.ar, T3 manifold, 38mm wastegate, oil lines, 3'' downpipe, and i can Give you a free FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER core. all for 600$.. sounds crappy or unreal i know. i grew up in indianapolis indiana.. well theres a tunner shop called EMUSA they build their own turbos and manifolds. they asked me to try one for free same turbo i have had in for almost 2 years. the same turbo that snapped my rod before the turbo went out..lol mine makes 380WHP on 93 unitronic 630cc. and 412ish when water meth is on. as for the rods.. well i have 2 AWP motors at my local shop one that im building better and one stock. i could put rods in it for you and you can swich me blocks.. just something to look into. also have 2 ko3s's that id give away and one ko4.

let me have the K04! or another k03s


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: BIG TURBO FOR A STOCK MK4 PROJECT (Big_Tom)*

If you want an absolute turn key install. you have 2 options that are worth a crap.
APR. their kit is well made, and very comprehensive. However, you wont have a lot of room to grow if you want to make really big power some day. and its on the pricey side.
or
Pag Parts. (which would be my suggestion) Again, very well made. and Arnold (owner) is very knowledgable with regard to what works and what does not; and can give you good service after the sale. (ie expanding on the kit later if you want. and it wont cost you nearly as much as the APR kit.
Beyond that... Id pretty much steer clear of all of the other kits for a couple of reasons. 
1. theyre simply just not as well built or complete.
2. You're not local to anybody to help you out. and if an aftermarket part fails you are looking at weeks of downtime.
jm02


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_If you want an absolute turn key install. you have 2 options that are worth a crap.
APR. their kit is well made, and very comprehensive. However, you wont have a lot of room to grow if you want to make really big power some day. and its on the pricey side.
or
Pag Parts. (which would be my suggestion) Again, very well made. and Arnold (owner) is very knowledgable with regard to what works and what does not; and can give you good service after the sale. (ie expanding on the kit later if you want. and it wont cost you nearly as much as the APR kit.
Beyond that... Id pretty much steer clear of all of the other kits for a couple of reasons. 
1.* theyre simply just not as well built or complete*.
2. You're not local to anybody to help you out. and if an aftermarket part fails you are looking at weeks of downtime.
jm02











*BOLD*
Not completely true: Our kit is made of SS, tubular manifold and all the hard piping, all tig welded to spec. Now, I know its a bit more pricey but worth the money when he gets bit by the HP bug and wants more power. Our kits from STG 2 to STG 6 are pretty basic in the fact that tuning, injectors, WG and Turbo are all that is needed and the return customer will be taken care of when upgrading. 
Now, I suggest that he does a lot of home work, and rides in peoples cars that have at or around the same set up as what he is looking for. Anyone on here that has asked me to sell them a 50 Trim kit can tell you that I will not sell them this kit. I do not trust the T series turbos and we DO NOT offer them as an option at all. We geared our kit after the more hard core VW enthusiast. I may not sell a ton of these kits like other vendors sell theirs, but I am not selling a mass produced item. 
Sorry, just my


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

we have spoke bout this whole 50 trim thing im not gonna get into a heated subject bout it.. there is no doubt your kit you have is the shiz and i cant think of anything out there on the market that can compre to it.. ... if youre not looking to go the sms route there are other options pagparts sts turbo but i would not recomend getting the t3t4 50 trim period.. if youre worried about visual inspection like cali the apr kit is great 
_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
*BOLD*
Not completely true: Our kit is made of SS, tubular manifold and all the hard piping, all tig welded to spec. Now, I know its a bit more pricey but worth the money when he gets bit by the HP bug and wants more power. Our kits from STG 2 to STG 6 are pretty basic in the fact that tuning, injectors, WG and Turbo are all that is needed and the return customer will be taken care of when upgrading. 
Now, I suggest that he does a lot of home work, and rides in peoples cars that have at or around the same set up as what he is looking for. Anyone on here that has asked me to sell them a 50 Trim kit can tell you that I will not sell them this kit. I do not trust the T series turbos and we DO NOT offer them as an option at all. We geared our kit after the more hard core VW enthusiast. I may not sell a ton of these kits like other vendors sell theirs, but I am not selling a mass produced item. 
Sorry, just my


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_we have spoke bout this whole 50 trim thing im not gonna get into a heated subject bout it.. there is no doubt your kit you have is the shiz and i cant think of anything out there on the market that can compre to it.. ... if youre not looking to go the sms route there are other options pagparts sts turbo but i would not recomend getting the t3t4 50 trim period.. if youre worried about visual inspection like cali the apr kit is great 



Agreed Wonderdog3443, I think APR is great for the people that want a stable 300hp and the "factoryish" look. One of the problems I have with this kit is, most cases I see people wanting to go with it and then they get bit by the bug. They want just a bit over that, at first the kit does do well and people are satisfied unit till they get used to it. Then that is where me and a lot of other vendors come into the mix. I think that the total miss conception about reliability of an aftermarket kit other than APR is the fact that customers do not or cannot take the recommendations of the tuners abroad. Let me explain a bit. I cannot tell you on countless occasions that people tell me what they are doing and and they want to know about a certain item or items. I recommend what they will need to go along with it, or not to do something, or maybe think about a different route. So they may go to a different site or vendor and throw caution to the wind and said item or items have done what they have been warned about costing them their motor or turbo and what not. NOW it becomes a case of, "its not worth it to go BT" or whatever. So I have done and I am still doing a compile of known good quality parts, and I am assembling them as a kit. Not to say that other vendors don't take the time or resources to do the same. So for easy brainless power APR is the way to go. For reasonable power to BIG power... Well there are a lot of us out there to help you out. 
MY bottom line to the OP is to do homework, a lot of it, and talk to a ton of people to find out what he eventually can do and what he wants to do. There are soooo many options out there to choose from. All I want is for everybody to make an informed decision and not regret buying their parts from who ever they buy from. Look we are all on here for the same reason, and I am here to help people through that process, remember I was a customer once too, and I want to supply the service that I expected when I was a customer...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

to the OP and anyone else reading this. even tho i did not order my kit from sms performance and i havent ordered anything from them before when i started having problems and i needed advice i started calling around to different shops. SMS was there for me. when i called 10 at night knowing that every other shop was closed he picked up n helped me out.. sms has my approval and my business from here on out and i would reccomend them to anybody just like i will reccomend my local area shop Eurotech

_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
Agreed Wonderdog3443, I think APR is great for the people that want a stable 300hp and the "factoryish" look. One of the problems I have with this kit is, most cases I see people wanting to go with it and then they get bit by the bug. They want just a bit over that, at first the kit does do well and people are satisfied unit till they get used to it. Then that is where me and a lot of other vendors come into the mix. I think that the total miss conception about reliability of an aftermarket kit other than APR is the fact that customers do not or cannot take the recommendations of the tuners abroad. Let me explain a bit. I cannot tell you on countless occasions that people tell me what they are doing and and they want to know about a certain item or items. I recommend what they will need to go along with it, or not to do something, or maybe think about a different route. So they may go to a different site or vendor and throw caution to the wind and said item or items have done what they have been warned about costing them their motor or turbo and what not. NOW it becomes a case of, "its not worth it to go BT" or whatever. So I have done and I am still doing a compile of known good quality parts, and I am assembling them as a kit. Not to say that other vendors don't take the time or resources to do the same. So for easy brainless power APR is the way to go. For reasonable power to BIG power... Well there are a lot of us out there to help you out. 
MY bottom line to the OP is to do homework, a lot of it, and talk to a ton of people to find out what he eventually can do and what he wants to do. There are soooo many options out there to choose from. All I want is for everybody to make an informed decision and not regret buying their parts from who ever they buy from. Look we are all on here for the same reason, and I am here to help people through that process, remember I was a customer once too, and I want to supply the service that I expected when I was a customer...


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_to the OP and anyone else reading this. even tho i did not order my kit from sms performance and i havent ordered anything from them before when i started having problems and i needed advice i started calling around to different shops. SMS was there for me. when i called 10 at night knowing that every other shop was closed he picked up n helped me out.. sms has my approval and my business from here on out and i would reccomend them to anybody just like i will reccomend my local area shop Eurotech
Thanks Nick! Much appreciated!


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*

First of all, great comments for all the guys here!
And in other words, which kit should i get from sms...
http://estore.websitepros.com/...s.bok ?
*I think that what im looking for is about this size...*
http://estore.websitepros.com/...l.bok
*OR THIS ONE FROM PAGPARTS*
http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=585
Also which other parts do i need whith the turbo kit that you recommend from here?
Injectors?
http://www.intengineering.com/....html
*Rods? *
http://www.intengineering.com/....html
*Front Intercooler?*
http://estore.websitepros.com/...l.bok
*Clutch Kit*
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...ES125/
*Timing Belt*
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S5137/
*Fuel Pump?*
*Fuel Regulator? *
*ECU SOFTWARE* Is the ecu software plug and play? or does it needs modifications and adjustments? Should i get a new ECU with the software already installed from the store where i get the turbo kit?
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP EVERYONE.







for all!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Cant give input on the actual product of any of those kits but i can give my suggestions.
The sms kit seems fine, i havent read any reviews on the turbo itself or the kits. They use stock downpipe and manifold which is awesome...but if you want to upgrade to a different turbo later then you will need to chagne downpipe and manifold. I would contact SMS directly and ask for a custom kit.
The pagparts kit is what i ordered. I have read about the t3s60 turbo and made my decision based on what i read. I would contact pag and see what type of kit he can build you.
Injectors are based on the software you will be running, so dont make your decision on which ones until you decide on the software.
Rods are depending on kit again. Torque spikes, high torque applications are what ruin the rods(so ive read)
Front intercooler is a must. I have the street eurojet older version and cant say anything bad about it. I would definetely get it.
Clutch kit you will definetely need but i would probably wait until yours goes before getting another.
The timing belt needs to be done at 60k miles, if you still havent done it i would. I wouldnt care much about the ECS pulley that comes in that kit.
Fuel pump and regulator is dependant on the software.
The software: either eurodyne or unitronic.
These are my .02 cents and are based on my readings etc, i am sure i will get told otherwise







.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Cant give input on the actual product of any of those kits but i can give my suggestions.
The sms kit seems fine, i havent read any reviews on the turbo itself or the kits. They use stock downpipe and manifold which is awesome...but if you want to upgrade to a different turbo later then you will need to chagne downpipe and manifold. I would contact SMS directly and ask for a custom kit.
The pagparts kit is what i ordered. I have read about the t3s60 turbo and made my decision based on what i read. I would contact pag and see what type of kit he can build you.
Injectors are based on the software you will be running, so dont make your decision on which ones until you decide on the software.
Rods are depending on kit again. Torque spikes, high torque applications are what ruin the rods(so ive read)
Front intercooler is a must. I have the street eurojet older version and cant say anything bad about it. I would definetely get it.
Clutch kit you will definetely need but i would probably wait until yours goes before getting another.
The timing belt needs to be done at 60k miles, if you still havent done it i would. I wouldnt care much about the ECS pulley that comes in that kit.
Fuel pump and regulator is dependant on the software.
The software: either eurodyne or unitronic.
These are my .02 cents and are based on my readings etc, i am sure i will get told otherwise







.

Great, very nice information, il try to speak with SMS and also with pagParts, to see if they can solve this with a nice turbo kit setup... maybe they can provide all the parts according to their turbo kit.
will let you know how it goes...


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cesar, I got your email and I have everything that you are looking for. I can match or beat most of those prices on your list but I cannot touch the PAG items. I will be sending you an Email tomorrow morning going over the pros and cons and setting you up with a complete plug and play kit. I will tell you that a lot of people dont like the ATP Eliminator kit for the fact that you have a internal WG set up. I will say that the kit does not flow as good as a kit with an aftermarket manifold, but they do have higher flow exhaust manifolds in stock form. Look for the email tomorrow explaining all of this for you. FYI tuning will not be an issue.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_Cesar, I got your email and I have everything that you are looking for. I can match or beat most of those prices on your list but I cannot touch the PAG items. I will be sending you an Email tomorrow morning going over the pros and cons and setting you up with a complete plug and play kit. I will tell you that a lot of people dont like the ATP Eliminator kit for the fact that you have a internal WG set up. I will say that the kit does not flow as good as a kit with an aftermarket manifold, but they do have higher flow exhaust manifolds in stock form. Look for the email tomorrow explaining all of this for you. FYI tuning will not be an issue.

Great ! Thanks a lot, im waiting already for that mail


----------

